# In need of some friendly advice



## xx kath s xx (Jul 28, 2007)

hi 

have been a member of this site for a while now, only posted a couple of times at the very beginning but often pop on and read peoples posts and find it a great help to see that I'm clearly not alone and not being 'punished' as i often feel  
I'm 27 and DH is 26 we have been ttc for what seems like forever but is in fact about 2 1/2 years, i have PCO and do not ovulate, HSG showed blocked right tube i am on 500mg of metformin, was started on clomid 100mg twice but failed to ovulate, consultant has now said that I need a lap to have my right tube removed as is causing me more harm than good as fluid will prevent implantation, and ovarian drilling at the same time to help me ovulate.... there is an 18 week waiting list and i have only been waiting 3  
Was wondering if anyone has had the same procedure done if privately how much does it cost? also what the BFP chances are after? and how long will I be off from work? thanks  

xxkathxx 

PS - sending my prayers and positive vibes to you all


----------



## Pand (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi Kath,

My situation is not exactly the same as you, but I did have to have a laporoscopy last May to remove my left tube as I had a hydrosalpinx inside the tube.  Not sure if that's what you've got but it does sound like it... in case you haven't heard of it it's a cyst inside the tube which leaks fluid back into the womb and kills off any potential embryos.  Most consultants won't do IVF until the tube is removed as it affects success rates by about 50%!  From what you've described it sounds like that's what you have.

The good news is two months after having the tube removed (and after 18months of ttc) I finally fell pregnant!  (Unfortunately I m/c at 10 weeks), but I do believe the surgery would really help your chances.  As for having treatment privately I can't help, but it would probably cost a few thousand, which, if you have it, would be better put to one side to save for any further fertility treatment or even maternity leave!  I know it seems like forever and would recommend pestering your consultant.  Tell him you're in a lot of pain too, that might speed things up!  

I really do wish you the very best with your journey, and I'm sorry you're having such a rotten time of it.  Come and chat on our daily thread if you think it would help.  We're a friendly bunch and very supportive of each other.

Take care

Pand


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

kath maybe ask you consultant if you could have it done privately- mant NSH cons do private work.  I only know places in London but have not had the same op. You could ring you local BUPA/Nuffield hospital or ask you GP.
L x


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

Dear kath 
sorry to hear about your troubles.
please come over and chat
we are very friendly
take care
love
susie


----------



## xx kath s xx (Jul 28, 2007)

thank you so much Pand, I do believe that i have the same as you... but of course until he does the lap he wont know for sure.. I am in pain actually have been for months i have been scanned and told that my ovaries are enlarged due to the PCO... so hopefull lap and drilling will help... i have a appointment with my GP tom will ask her to write to my cons... my GP is lovely and so helpfull thankfully.... will let you know how i get on... that you for your support that includes xLx and Suzie 

Kath xx


----------



## xx kath s xx (Jul 28, 2007)

I have a date for my op now, 28th march... still couple of months of anxious waiting but hey... does not help that i have exams for my degree in april...


----------

